

I left Android for iOS and instantly regretted it - ernopp
https://medium.com/@ernopp/i-left-android-for-ios-and-instantly-regretted-it-dc2fd347ad46

======
gumby
No need to suffer -- Apple lets you return your hardware in 14 days. You can
trivially switch back.

